# Brewed Coffee options



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi All,

So basically I am looking I am looking for a Brewed coffee option that I can use for at least a 24oz yield in one go, I have looked at the Clever but have seen it can only brew 16oz, I already have the Aeropress (very good results) and a French press (too much sludge). Ideally I would like something that gives me the same extraction as the Aeropress.

I have also looked at Chemex, my worry is that my other half uses it as well and I know she will not be happy with the pour times and waiting....

Any recommendations would be fantastic.

Regards

Daz


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want to make ~700ml of finished coffee the Chemex is about the quickest option. There shouldn't be any sludge in the French press brew, leave it longer (40min) & don't kick up the grounds bed whilst pouring. You could filter the French press through a Chemex paper &V60 cone, but this will take a few good minutes too.

How about the larger Cona siphon, or an auto drip machine (Brazen, Technivorm)?


----------



## Cirya (Jan 2, 2016)

You can brew 24oz (or 700+ml) with a Hario V60, size 03 or at least 02, but that will take as much time and patience as the Chemex. You could try french press with filter paper between the mesh and lock plate. A regular white Melitta style filter will do just fine. Poke the plunger shaft through it, screw the lock plate on and cut to shape. Remember to leave enough extra so the paper reaches over the mesh while plunging. And rinse the whole thing to get rid of the paper taste if there is any.

You can also get rid of the sludge with proper technique even without the paper filter and preserve all the oils in your coffee drink. That takes a bit of patience and time too.

If you like how it goes, the large 32oz Espro Press could be a less faff-ish option in the long run.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 for the 32oz Espro press, not quite as clean as regular press & careful pouring, but definitely a much better result:faff ratio than most get with a typical French press brew. Almost as clean as an Aeropress.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What about a normal drip machine? The Bonavita or Technivorm ones are quite highly recommended. These should give you fairly consistent results for large batches. I find it hard to be consistent on V60 with larger batches, and French Press takes very long time to reach good extraction.


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd agree with @MWJB that Chemex would be your best bet but Hario V60 would work well too. Another option although it's only available to pre-order at the minute is the Simplipress. I haven't used it but it's meant to be a French Press for the modern day with easier clean up and cleaner taste.

https://www.simplipress.coffee/


----------



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for all of your replies, I have decided to go with the Chemex and a Clever, having sat and looked at when we both have coffee together its only at weekends. I used to use Aeropress at work until it was stolen by the better half... so I am going to get a Clever for work then a Chemex for weekends. I am happy to take time and change various things to get a good result. its the other half thats impatient.

Do I definitely need a Pour over for Chemex, and which size Chemex, I was looking at the 3 -6 cup. thanks for all your advice


----------

